# What is a good solid brand of generator?



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

We need a 5000+ genny to run the well as a back up. I am looking for a fuel efficient, but reasonably priced generator. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Generac is one of the better names in the business, as is Honda.

THIS is definitely worth checking out. Nothing but good reviews on it, $500 bucks. Tractor Supply Company is good stuff, good customer service.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/champion-power-equipment-trade-5000w-6000w-portable-generator-with-wheel-kit-1026211


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a generac 5500xl with around 50 hours on it for 300 near me, good deal?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

good shape and runs, yes.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

5000+ for a well pump seems a bit high. I assume you need 240v but for a well pump my math is saying you only need about 3000w. A couple extra KW's is good for lights and appliances though.

The one Claymore noted has a little brother that's on sale at Cabela's right now in the Bargain Cave for $329. Tractor Supply has it for the same price but the Cabela's one has wheels and a handle. It may also come with a cover. 
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=909433&categoryId=0&parentCategoryId=0&subCategoryId=0&indexId=0&itemGUID=ee9973a5ac1070551d036c7fb077e3e8&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-Bargain+Cave&destination=/checkout/basket.jsp


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

yumm champion junk... wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole

5,500 his highly likely to be way too big for a pump, but for the price on a genrac.... The bigger the genset, the more fuel it will take to run it, and the more likely it will be to have unused excess capacity. IMO, 7k for most households is the sweet spot for living normally, without having a lot of unused capacity.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Amps run 9.5 to a max of 11.6, 230vac, plus we are running a heat lamp out there. I figured 4k for the startup of the well, sound about right?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Rachel said:


> Amps run 9.5 to a max of 11.6, 230vac, plus we are running a heat lamp out there. I figured 4k for the startup of the well, sound about right?


I agree with ZoomZoom. Remember, however, that most electric motors surge at startup, requiring more watts briefly. Some of the new motors are "slow start" and do not surge.

Price sounds good, btw.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Rachel said:


> Amps run 9.5 to a max of 11.6, 230vac, plus we are running a heat lamp out there. I figured 4k for the startup of the well, sound about right?


Go oversize on the generator. We have a 4,000 watt and a 6,000 unit. The smaller one uses much less fuel but doesn't have the power it once had. It won't get my radial arm saw running anymore or my small air compressor or welder. We bought the larger unit and use it for the larger loads.

Their load ratings are a joke. Our son has a 3750 watt unit that won't run his skill saw. That's why I recommend getting one that's larger than you think you'll need.

The Generac units are reliable. On the 5500 watt, be sure to change the oil twice as often and the manufacturer recommends. The motor will last longer that way.

Now, about the heat lamp? You don't plan on using the generator on continuous duty for long periods of time do you? Most portable generators are designed to be used a few hours at a time. If you want one to run for long hours, day after day, spend the money and get a stationary unit designed for continuous duty.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Generac makes both cheap generators and high grade generators, and they make many sizes If you buy one of the cheap (Briggs or Tecumseh) ones that Costco sells, change the oil very often. Those machines are not made to run for a long time. Eventually, they'll start to shake apart. I've had power equipment centers (Powersports) listed as Generac service sites refuse to work on anything but the ones with the expensive Nagano OHV engine. 

I've had a number of the low cost 5kw Briggs powered Generac machines. Got a fair amount of use from them. But renters will often shut them off and forget to turn off the fuel. Then they'll let them sit all season and wonder why they don't work when needed. My take on these machines was that when I had three I could usually keep two running. If you're on a budget and only want occasional use, you may decide to buy one of these. Besides the daily oil changes when in use, make sure that when you shut it down and put it away, you have stabilized fuel in it, and you shut off the gas and run it until it quits. 

Right now, I've got a couple of electric start 7kw units from Costco a few years ago. They have Honda engines but are not Honda generators (nor did they have a Honda price). Oddly, they are "Powerbase" which I believe is owned by Briggs. 

If you have the money, it's hard to go wrong with Honda. But, like Onan, they are not cheap.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, after I posted about the heat lamp, I realized we would only be turning the genny and pump on for short periods of time. 

I am looking at a generac brand genny, so that should be the better engine? Anything to look specifically for? It is used and has about 50 hours on it. They want 300.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, and I found another smaller well on property, so we could always hook the generator up to that one. The owners said there is a third one and we found an old broken metal hand pump for it in the bushes, so I am guessing if push comes to shove we could get a manual hand pump.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Rachel said:


> Yeah, after I posted about the heat lamp, I realized we would only be turning the genny and pump on for short periods of time.
> 
> I am looking at a generac brand genny, so that should be the better engine? Anything to look specifically for? It is used and has about 50 hours on it. They want 300.


If it works, offer $200 cash, carry another $50 in another pocket 

Even if it's not the best option, for that price go for it.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We bought one of the more expensive 4,000 watt generacs with the OHV engine and external oil filter when we moved here. It starts well even at -20 f., but I've never been overly impressed with it. The first month we constantly fought fuel leaks. The gas gauge died within weeks. It has a history of small bolts working lose and jamming the flywheel. You have to take the cover off to fix it. It's lost a lot of power over the years but on the plus side, it's still running when others have died.

Most cheap generators have the Brigs & Stratton engines with no external oil filter. Change the oil on them often ... no matter what brand they are. 

Most generators are noisy. There are ways to fix that but until you do, plan on everyone in the neighborhood knowing that you have a working generator. Be ready to handle those who want to "borrow" it. We selectively helped other people if they had an emergency (usually a sump pump to keep their basement from flooding) but if they just wanted to use it to watch tv and run lights then we told them to get some candles and a book. (Yes, people will want to borrow your generator to watch their favorite TV show!) Of course in a long term, SHTF situation you'll need to be really careful when using a generator.

Cheers

Steve


----------

